# Kitty Spock!



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2016)

From the "Totally Strange" department - a cat dressed as Mr. Spock!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2016)

Awesome, want those eyebrows!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Awesome, want those eyebrows!



For yourself, or your cats?

Or both?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

Both, red ones for me please.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Both, red ones for me please.



LOL - yeah, I can see that ... 

Mao already has a black mask, so I'll have to stick with the white ones for him.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2016)

Geez, poor kitty looks less than amused.  Somebody's obviously had too many brownies.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

So many brownies, so little time......


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2016)

Brownie fest underway.... all cats and dogs run and hide!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, Mr. Spock was always a sourpuss, so ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

Not during Pon Farr!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Not during Pon Farr!



Well, even we highly-evolved beings get horny once in a while.

What was it - 7 years? Damn, I'm about due ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2016)

Love the picture, Phil. Can he do the secrect paw signal?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

pappy said:


> love the picture, phil. Can he do the secrect paw signal?



lol!


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2016)

From the expression on Kitty Spock's face, someone is shortly about to get something unpleasant transporter-beamed into his shoe.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh no, not tribbles!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

jujube said:


> From the expression on Kitty Spock's face, someone is shortly about to get something unpleasant transporter-beamed into his shoe.



LOL!



Shalimar said:


> Oh no, not tribbles!!!



As Scotty once said, "It's no tribble at all".


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

Tribbles, THATS what THOSE things are? Levon can't hunt so well in the snow...those are dead Tribbles.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

You guys! Lolololol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Tribbles, THATS what THOSE things are? Levon can't hunt so well in the snow...those are dead Tribbles.



Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Arachne (Jan 31, 2016)

hehe cute have you ever seen this one?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

So cute Arachne.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

Arachne said:


> hehe cute have you ever seen this one?



Ha, ha, ha - great!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2016)

So cute and the paw, lol !


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2016)

Scotty....warp speed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

To boldly go where no TacoCat has gone before!

*FWOOSH*

:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

I know this will probably bring in cries of race hating and such, but I cannot resist:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)




----------

